# a14 rebuild



## 210raptor (Apr 13, 2005)

im getting a full gasket set, rings, and mabye a timing set
if anyone wants me to take pics let me know


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

210raptor said:


> im getting a full gasket set, rings, and mabye a timing set
> if anyone wants me to take pics let me know


whose gasket kit are you getting?


----------



## 210raptor (Apr 13, 2005)

i dont know
my friend, whos B210 i kept running with weekly carb adustments finnaly went south in a very bad way
so hes paying me to put his back together in parts for mine
what ever i put on his car he is also buying for mine
so far its up to rings gaskets motor mounts and mabye i can get some cheap spark plugs out of it
its mikeys happy fun time with his tools


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

210raptor said:


> i dont know
> my friend, whos B210 i kept running with weekly carb adustments finnaly went south in a very bad way
> so hes paying me to put his back together in parts for mine
> what ever i put on his car he is also buying for mine
> ...



get that carb fixed!! shouldn't need that much tweaking


----------



## 210raptor (Apr 13, 2005)

i rebuilt his carb then it started back fireing 
so we figured it was the timing 
what do you think ???


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

210raptor said:


> i rebuilt his carb then it started back fireing
> so we figured it was the timing
> what do you think ???


timing would have to be way off, did you hook up all the vacuum lines correctly? they can cause major headaches.


----------

